# newbie here



## Ren (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi i'm new here and figured someone might be able to help.. i'm 17 and im from Long Island... for as long as i can remember i've been suffering from Diarrhea....about 2 years ago i started going to a GI Dr. and she told me to just increase the amount of fiber i eat... i tried that and still am... i have been eating raisin bran every morning for over 2 years now... if i eat too much i get gassy... not enough and i get diarrhea.... ive tried to eat whole wheat bread at lunch but thats not always possible.. and though that helps with the diarrhea... i get very gassy with too much fiber... ive read that people should normally have 40 grams per day... i have rasin bran which is only 7 or 8 grams... if i eat too much i get gassy... for awhile eating raisin bran every morning helped but i still get diarrhea... now a few years later ive had all sorts of tests and my dr. cannot figure out what is wrong with me... she is thinking IBS.... she put me on Immodium for about 3 weeks.. and told me to eat more rice... i'm having problems with the dosage.... 1 pill and i get constipated.... a half doesnt seem to be enough.... i've tried 3/4th and thats only sometimes enough... shes putting me on small doses of Zoloft but she doesnt know if it will help at all... i cant stand this anymore... it is ruining my life!! i cannot do anything without worrying about getting diarrhea... i start my freshman year of college in september and its going to be even harder because its not so easy to run home and use the bathroom especially with a 30+ minute drive.... please can someone give me some advice? and i guess talking to other people who suffer will be comforting because its hard to talk about it with other people who do not really understand it... thanks


----------



## dima (Aug 11, 2000)

Welcome to the board. You are right about eating too much fiber. What works for other people may not work for you because we all have systems that react differently to the same chemicals. I understand what you mean by the 30+ minute commute. I'm doing that now for a 2nd straight summer school in Stony Brook. All I can say is it gets better with time. Don't worry about school or commuting, you'll adopt to any situation. If you are like me then the hard part(which was H.S.) is behind you. College schedules are very flexible and you don't have to stay in class or even come to one as long as you know the material. Best of luck to you.dmitry


----------



## LiteratureRose (Jul 31, 2002)

Hey! I'm new too. Just wanted to say hi.. hope you're doing okay.


----------



## Krispy (Jul 19, 2002)

Hello I am new to the board as well, I have been suffering from IBS for the past year and half my doctor also told me to increase the fiber, I did and had no results. I just bought a book called "Eating for IBS" it is a great resource. I am going into my 5th year of college and I always make sure I watch what I eat on school days. Hope this helps a little.


----------

